# ride kink



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

im looking for a reveiw on this board


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

anyone?????


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have this years model, but havent riden it yet..I can tell you thats it's super flexy. And the reviews on it are good.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I've got an 08. I like it. Fun for diddling around on the easier trails buttering and such when I am with people that suck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

so would u say its a good board or no


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

For park and fooling around, yeah...For all mountain,back country,tree's etc, no..But If you gonna ride terrian and hit a couple of jumps and hits, you'll be good.


----------

